# Dirty Laundry



## rub (Feb 21, 2011)

I ran a contest on Valentines day through Facebook, and this was the winning couple.  We shot last night, and it was the first time either had been in front on the lens.  I thought the night went very well considering, until I dropped my camera and smashed my trigger.

C&C is appreicated.  Thanks!

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)




 7)


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 21, 2011)

I really like the location!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice.  I like your processing, it kinda gives me a vintage feel.  You nailed it!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice series Kristal - very creative.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a fun shoot! I like the results.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice and original location.  I'm really liking the processing, really fits with the location!  Nicely done!!

Small personal taste crits:
#2, if you are cutting off the heads, watch for the chins.  I see he is looking at her as his chin is turned, which I am not sure was the intent of the shot.  I'm thinking you wanted to focus on the hands and legs, as they are in similar positions.  Maybe if he looked straight or if it was slightly cropped lower. 

#5, for a more suggestive pose, have his feet on the ground and her leg wrapping around him 
And to take it one step further, have his pants on the ground


----------



## rub (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments.  This was soo much fun, and really one of the first times I really "processed" the images.  I usually just bump contrast and sharpen, so this was a big step for me.


#2 - I see what you are saying, but yes - I wanted the chin in. Wish I wouldnt have cropped it as much as I did
#5 - This shot was in a progression of the story, where the shot before he was sitting on the table, so as a whole it flowed.  As for his pants off, well, maybe search out the "how to shoot porn thread"  haha.  While I am not opposed to sexiness, I think that would just be completely distasteful for a shoot like this.


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 23, 2011)

Kristal,

     Love the shots  (Well except for the head cut off one, but I'm thinking it's more just my personal tastes more than anything wrong with it.)  Followed your link to your site as I'm a curious critter.  I like the layout and feel of the site but I have one comment.  Where are you from?  I could not see where you are located.  As a potential customer I'd have no way of knowing if you were local or not.  (Other than by the phone number perhaps.)  If it is there, I'm missing it and probably so would others.  (Unless I'm really blind)


----------



## kundalini (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicely done and nice looking couple.  Lighting and compositions are good.

For me, the only thing missing is some laundry.  Folded piles, basket with strewn (strategically placed) clothing, laundry products, etc.

Very creative idea.  How is this contest done?  Sorry, I don't facebook.


----------



## rub (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Click - somehow I missed that on the last round of updates.  I added it to the about me section - hope it fits.


----------



## rub (Feb 23, 2011)

kundalini,

There was a bunch of laundry there, it started out with her loading the washer, her dropping some, him picking it up, them chatting, shots with soap boxes and all that.  I just thought these were stronger, but I do see your point!  Thanks for the feedback.

As for the Facebook contest, I just made a post on Valentines day, saying I was offering a free shoot (I had this idea in mind) and I asked people to comment for a chance to win.  I gained 26 new fans (not friends with me) and then offered 10% off to everyone who didnt win.  From the 60ish comments received, I gave away one free shoot with a disk of watermarked, web sized images, and booked 9 shoots with non winning participants.


----------



## raryke (Feb 25, 2011)

Great shots! I hope one day my people photos will turn out this nice


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the processing.  Well done.


----------



## unnecessary (Mar 5, 2011)

oh you killed it with this one!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice set!


----------



## atabrem (Mar 7, 2011)

how did you get that location!?  awsome!  they are really fantastic, processing and everything is great!


----------



## rub (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks all for the responses.  atabrem, I just walked in at 8pm on a Sunday night and started shooting.  There were others there doing laundry - they watched for a bit but just stayed out of our way.


----------



## reedshots (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree nice set


----------



## mmartin (Mar 8, 2011)

cool idea


----------

